# Displayport Kabel vs. 144 Hz Monitor, wieso geht das nicht ?



## cyberghost74 (25. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich will mir bald einen 144 Hz Monitor kaufen für Full HD, da lese ich hier:
DisplayPort Kabel, Rankie 2-Pack 1.8m Vergoldet Ultra: Amazon.de: Elektronik
diesen Satz:"Verbindet einen Displayport (DP) ausgestattet Computer zu einem HD-Monitor oder Projektor mit Displayport-Anschluss als Eingang, nicht kompatibel mit 144Hz Video-Display"
Sollte man nicht immer ,wenn es möglich ist, Displayport bevorzugen ? Und sind nicht alle Displayportkabel gleich ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2016)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht immer ,wenn es möglich ist, Displayport bevorzugen ?



Ja.



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Und sind nicht alle Displayportkabel gleich  ?



Nein. Und das ist das Problem.
Von den technischen Mindestanforderungen sind die Kabel zwar gleich (wenns keine Chinamogelpackung ist), es gibt aber große qualitative Unterschiede die zu Tage treten wenn man sehr hohe Bandbreiten nutzen will und das womöglich noch über längere Strecken ("länger" bedeutet "mehr als ein Meter"!).

Wenn du vor hast, die volle Bandbreite von DP1.3/1.4 nutzen zu wollen und relativ lange Kabel dabei zu benutzen solltest du auf ein sehr hochwertiges Kabel zurückgreifen - die kosten weitaus mehr als 6€ das Stück - zum Beispiel Lindy CROMO DisplayPort Kabel.


----------



## Redrudi (25. Dezember 2016)

Nö,der hersteller sichert das nicht zu das es am 144Hz Moni läuft.ist ja nicht festgeschriebn das es mit der Hz zahl laufen muss.Andere sichern das mit anderer Auflösung nicht zu.Meißtens funktioniert es trotzdem bei 1080p.Wenn du auf Nr. sicher gehen willst dann nehme ein anderes.


----------



## cyberghost74 (25. Dezember 2016)

da hilft also nur Ausprobieren ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2016)

In der Praxis ja - wobei es nunmal so ist, dass die Chance bei einem 5€-Kabel recht klein ist dass es klappt, bei einem 25€-Kabel dagegen sehr groß (es sei denn du kaufst ein 5€-Kabel für 25€ im Blödia Markt ).
Du kannst es versuchen mit den günstigen Kabeln und Glück haben. Oder du nimmst dir was wirklich gutes (wie erwähnt beispielsweise ein Lindy Chromo Kabel) und kannst dir sicher sein dass das Kabel nie mehr zum Problem wird.


----------



## cyberghost74 (25. Dezember 2016)

also das hier ?
LINDY Lindy - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel 2m  | eBay

ok dann kaufe ich dieses für meinen Acer Predator. Danke.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2016)

Wir reden hier doch von FHD 144Hz?
Da reicht auch ein DVI-DL Kabel.
Das benötigte Kabel ist normalerweise auch beim Monitor dabei.
Um welchen Monitor geht es überhaupt genau und welche Grafikkarte.


----------



## cyberghost74 (25. Dezember 2016)

Acer Predator XB241H 61cm (24") LED Monitor EEK: C mit TN-Panel, DisplayPort, HDMI , Pivot-Funktion (Acer-Monitore) gunstig kaufen

der hat nur HDMI u. Displayport, ich hab ne GTX 1070. Es geht auch mehr um GSYNC, das macht wohl einiges aus, laut youtube videos.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2016)

Ist doch beim Monitor dabei.
Oder ist dir das Kabel zu kurz?


----------



## cyberghost74 (25. Dezember 2016)

Nein, ich hab den Monitor noch gar nicht. Weil auf Amazon so ein Bundle angezeigt wurde, sieht es so aus, daß da kein Kabel dabei ist und daß man das optional dazukaufen kann. Es steht meistens auch nicht dabei ob überhaupt ein DP Kabel dabei ist und schon gar nicht die Länge. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

